# hoarding disorder = διαταραχή παρασυσσώρευσης | hoarder = παρασυσσωρευτής, κν. μαζώχτρας, σαβουρομαζώχτρας, σαβουροσυλλέκτης



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2012)

Hoarding could now be considered a separate disorder from Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. 
Pictured is the bedroom of a chronic hoarder. 
(Από την Daily Mail)

Εδώ δεν βλέπω να δίνουν κάποια ελληνική απόδοση του συνδρόμου.

Εδώ το ονομάζουν και σύνδρομο του Διογένη και συλλεκτομανία, αλλά το περιορίζουν σε μοναχικούς ηλικιωμένους.

Εδώ ονομάζεται σύνδρομο αποθησαύρισης.

Το έχω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια σε άτομο νεαρής ηλικίας και με πολύ επιτυχημένη επαγγελματική και κοινωνική ζωή.
​


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 7, 2012)

Θησαυρισμό το ξέρω.

Και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή θησαυρισμού εδώ. Αν και δεν το έχει με αυτήν ακριβώς την διατύπωση, τον περιλαμβάνει ως μία από τις εκφάνσεις της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής.


----------



## cougr (Aug 7, 2012)

_Διαταραχή παρασυσσώρευσης._


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2012)

_Παρασυσσώρευση! _ Τη λάτρεψα κιόλας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Η παρασυσσώρευση έχει λίγα ευρήματα, είναι όμως όλα από έγκυρες πηγές, βλέπω εδώ κι εδώ. (Θυμάμαι που διάβαζα για την περίπτωση των αδερφών Κόλιερ και είχα φρίξει: τα συνεργεία των αρχών έβγαλαν 130 τόνους σκουπίδια από το σπίτι των αδερφών μετά το θάνατό τους)


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το έχω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια σε άτομο νεαρής ηλικίας και με πολύ επιτυχημένη επαγγελματική και κοινωνική ζωή.



Κι εγώ, δυστυχώς. Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω σπίτι μου τελευταία :lol:


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ, δυστυχώς. Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω σπίτι μου τελευταία :lol:



Να μην μπαίνεις τελευταία. Να μπαίνεις πρώτη, να ρίχνεις μια γρήγορη τακτοποίηση και μόνο τότε να αφήνεις τους άλλους να μπουν. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Φτου, γαμώτο, ξέχασα το κόμμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

_*Hoarders* is an American documentary series that airs on A&E. The series depicts the real-life struggles and treatment of people who suffer from compulsive hoarding.
_
Αναβίωση νήματος για να ζητήσω προτάσεις για την απόδοση του hoarder. Να προσθέσω πως στον υπότιτλό μου αναφέρεται χωρίς να βοηθάει η εικόνα να καταλάβουμε για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει, οπότε ζητάω έναν κάπως διαφανή όρο. Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα την απόδοση «ρακοσυλλέκτης» που δεν τη θεωρώ εύστοχη, επειδή δεν πρόκειται για το ίδιο φαινόμενο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 13, 2013)

Θυμάμαι τη μάνα μου να λέει στον πατέρα μου: "Τι τα θέλεις όλα αυτά τα τάρταλα;" Επειδή μάζευε διάφορα μελλοχρήσιμα (που έλεγε κάποτε το ΚΛΙΚ) ως μηχανικός.

Επί του θέματος: θησαυριστής, παρασυσσωρευτής (αυτό ακούγεται σαν θερμοσίφωνο όμως), αποθησαυριστής.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

Ναι, έχουν προταθεί οι ανάλογοι όροι πιο πάνω. Το πρόβλημά μου, όπως είπα, είναι ένας ξερός υπότιτλος και μάλιστα χιουμοριστικού τύπου. Για τον Αμερικανό θεατή είναι εύκολο, υπάρχει και η τηλεοπτική σειρά Hoarders, ο Έλληνας τι θα καταλάβει από έναν "θησαυριστή";


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2013)

κίσσα, μαζώχτρα


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> κίσσα, μαζώχτρα


Κάτι σε αρσενικό δεν μας βρίσκεται; :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2013)

Γιατί, δεν μπορούν να είναι η _κίσσα _χαρακτηρισμός άντρα (απάντηση: φυσικά και μπορεί!); Το άλλο γίνεται _μαζώχτρας_.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 13, 2013)

Τα είδα τα παραπάνω *φυσικότατα*. Δεν είχε αναφερθεί το άτομο που τα κάνει όμως. 

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει και μαζώχνω ή μαζώνω. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν για να βρεις μια κατανοητή απόδοση. Ο μαζωχτής, για παράδειγμα; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν είχε αναφερθεί το άτομο που τα κάνει όμως.


Τι εννοείς "δεν είχε αναφερθεί το άτομο που τα κάνει"; Έδωσα το άτομο, είναι ο τίτλος της σειράς Hoarders, αυτός αναφέρεται στον υπότιτλό μου, και αυτόν θέλω να μεταφράσω.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Δες εδώ έναν μαζώχτρα. 
Νομίζω ότι το _*ο* μαζώχτρας _είναι διάφανο και περιγραφικό. Ελλείψει καλύτερου, δε...:mellow:


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2013)

Έχουμε ήδη πει κάτι σχετικό.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Themis said:


> Έχουμε ήδη πει κάτι σχετικό.



Ωραίος ο Ζάζουλας-μάζουλας


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δες εδώ έναν μαζώχτρα.
> Νομίζω ότι το _*ο* μαζώχτρας _είναι διάφανο και περιγραφικό. Ελλείψει καλύτερου, δε...:mellow:


Διαβάζοντας αυτό το μπλογκ, μου ήρθε και το σύνθετο "σαβουρομαζώχτρας".


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάζοντας αυτό το μπλογκ, μου ήρθε και το σύνθετο "σαβουρομαζώχτρας".



Σωστόπουλος! Αν σε χωράει...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2013)

Θα το κάνω να χωρέσει :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Θα το κάνω να χωρέσει :)



Attagirl!  :up:


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Αυτό είναι το σύνδρομο της παραχώρησης.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 13, 2013)

Είχε αναφερθεί στα παλιά ποστ πώς λέμε την ενέργεια (παρασυσσώρευση για παράδειγμα) αλλά όχι το άτομο που την εκτελεί (παρασυσσωρευτής). Αυτό είπα όλο κι όλο.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Διαβάζοντας αυτό το μπλογκ, μου ήρθε και το σύνθετο "σαβουρομαζώχτρας".



Μήπως το «σαβουροσυλλέκτης» είναι καταλληλότερο για τίτλο;


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 14, 2013)

από τη γιαγιά μου είχα ακούσει πως νεμαζώνει πάλι ο *γάντζος*


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> από τη γιαγιά μου είχα ακούσει πως νεμαζώνει πάλι ο *γάντζος*



αναμάζεμα: 
το συμμάζωμα, η περισυλλογή: "αποφάσισαν τ' αναμάζεμα των καρπών ν' αρχίσει νωρίς φέτος" 
(μτφ.) το θησαύρισμα, η συγκέντρωση αγαθών. συνώνυμα: αναμάζωμα 

ανεμάζωμα: το αναμάζωμα
Κι ένα λεξιλογικό ανεμάζωμα.

Δεν θυμάμαι την ανεμαζώχτρα, απλά έχω διαβάσει γι’ αυτήν κάποιο δημοσίευμα του Μηνά Βαρδαβά του γνωστού μας Μήβα. Ήταν η μεγάλη καμπάνα του Αγίου Μηνά, η οποία τέτοιες μέρες που άνοιγαν τα σχολεία και καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του σχολικού έτους χτυπούσε κάθε πρωί στις 8 παρά είκοσι και το απόγευμα, όσες μέρες γινόταν μάθημα 2 παρά είκοσι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι την ανεμαζώχτρα, απλά έχω διαβάσει γι’ αυτήν κάποιο δημοσίευμα του Μηνά Βαρδαβά του γνωστού μας Μήβα. Ήταν η μεγάλη καμπάνα του Αγίου Μηνά, η οποία τέτοιες μέρες που άνοιγαν τα σχολεία και καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του σχολικού έτους χτυπούσε κάθε πρωί στις 8 παρά είκοσι και το απόγευμα, όσες μέρες γινόταν μάθημα 2 παρά είκοσι.



Την έχει πιο κάτω *_ανεμομαζώχτρα_ και μόνο έτσι την έχει και σε παρόμοιο δημοσίευμα. Είναι όμως λάθος γιατί δεν σχετίζεται με τον _άνεμο_, αλλά, το έχεις, είναι από το _αναμαζώνω_.

Εγώ, πάντως, που έμενα κοντά στον Άγιο Τίτο και πήγαινα δημοτικό στο σχολείο δίπλα από τον Άγιο, δεν θυμάμαι να με ανεμάζωνε με τις καμπάνες. (Με ανεμάζωνε η μάνα μου τα βράδια με φωνές που ακούγονταν σε ολόκληρη τη γειτονιά.)


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μήπως το «σαβουροσυλλέκτης» είναι καταλληλότερο για τίτλο;



Αυτό όμως νομίζω ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο «_junk collector_» (_a person going from house to house or from place to place gathering, collecting, buying, selling or otherwise dealing in junk_)


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την αντιστοιχία junk collector = σαβουροσυλλέκτης, αλλά και στα αγγλικά μπορείς να πεις πολλές φορές ότι κάποιος που είναι hoarder είναι junk collector. Είναι αναπόφευκτο να νομίζουν οι άλλοι ότι αυτά που μαζεύεις δεν είναι χρήσιμα αλλά απλώς junk. Μπορεί λοιπόν να σου ταιριάζει να βάλεις στο κείμενό σου τον σαβουροσυλλέκτη στην απόδοση του hoarder, μπορεί να βρεθείς με την πρόταση «Her husband Webster had been known as a hoarder and junk collector», οπότε να πεις ότι ο άντρας της ο Γουέμπστερ ήταν γνωστός «μαζώχτρας και σαβουροσυλλέκτης». Και να γράψεις στην υποσημείωση «Να 'ναι καλά η Λεξιλογία που μου τα 'χε έτοιμα, σερβιρισμένα».


----------



## cougr (Apr 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]Και να γράψεις στην υποσημείωση «Να 'ναι καλά η Λεξιλογία που μου τα 'χε έτοιμα, σερβιρισμένα».



Τότες, προς ολοκλήρωση της συσσώρευσης παρεμφερών όρων (pun intended) ας βάλουμε και το «*picker*» 

-Pickers buy with the intent to flip for double what they paid. Hoarders buy and keep it forever. I used to hoard records. Now I'm a picker.

-Not to mention that Hoarders have a serious psychological condition that often times (at least when documented on the show) is considered a detriment to them, their family, and often times their physical health.

Pickers make a living off of searching through peoples stuff and flipping the valuable stuff they find for a profit. (από εδώ).


----------



## pontios (Apr 15, 2013)

As far as hoarders go, this guy takes the cake. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqR_12qm94c


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2013)

cougr said:


> Τότες, προς ολοκλήρωση της συσσώρευσης παρεμφερών όρων (pun intended) ας βάλουμε και το «*picker*»
> 
> -Pickers buy with the intent to flip for double what they paid. Hoarders buy and keep it forever. I used to hoard records. Now I'm a picker.
> 
> ...


Αυτοί είναι σίγουρα οι ρακοσυλλέκτες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

pontios said:


> As far as hoarders go, this guy takes the cake.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqR_12qm94c


Ναι, μόνο ένα cake λείπει αποκεί μέσα. :scared:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2013)

Εδώ βρήκα σήμερα τον ψυχαναγκαστικό θησαυρισμό για το compulsive hoarding, με απειροελάχιστα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ. Αντίθετα, πολλά ευρήματα έχει η ψυχαναγκαστική αποθησαύριση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Από τους παραπάνω όρους ο _θησαυρισμός_ θυμίζει περισσότερο την απόκτηση πλούτου, οπότε από τους δύο προτιμούμε την _αποθησαύριση_. Η _παρασυσσώρευση_ μάς κάνει να σκεφτούμε πράγματα που δεν έχουν αξία για τον πολύ κόσμο, που δεν αποτελούν «θησαυρό», ενώ το _παρα-_ στην αρχή βοηθά να σκεφτούμε αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά. Για τον συλλέκτη των πινάκων η _αποθησαύριση_ θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Εδώ το ονομάζουν και *σύνδρομο του Διογένη* και *συλλεκτομανία*, αλλά το περιορίζουν σε μοναχικούς ηλικιωμένους.



Κάποιοι μου το θύμισαν αυτό σήμερα.

Στη Wikipedia:
The name derives from Diogenes of Sinope, an ancient Greek philosopher, a Cynic and an ultimate minimalist, who allegedly lived in a large jar in Athens. Not only did he not hoard, but he actually sought human company by venturing daily to the Agora. Therefore, this eponym is considered to be a misnomer. Other possible terms are _senile breakdown_, _Plyushkin's Syndrome_ (after a character from Gogol's novel Dead Souls), _social breakdown_ and _senile squalor syndrome_.

Και από το μπλογκ της Καίτης Βασιλάκου:

Το σύνδρομο πήρε το όνομά του από τον κυνικό φιλόσοφο Διογένη, αν και δεν έχουμε πληροφορίες ότι παραμελούσε την υγιεινή του ή ότι μάζευε σκουπίδια γύρω από το γνωστό πιθάρι του.

Και μια απορία, όπως τη διατυπώνει το παρακάτω σκίτσο: «Καταναλωτισμός ή σύνδρομο του Διογένη; Ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε σκουπίδια που αγοράζεις και σε σκουπίδια που βρίσκεις στο δρόμο;»


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Εγώ, πάντως, που έμενα κοντά στον Άγιο Τίτο και πήγαινα δημοτικό στο σχολείο δίπλα από τον Άγιο, δεν θυμάμαι να με ανεμάζωνε με τις καμπάνες. (Με ανεμάζωνε η μάνα μου τα βράδια με φωνές που ακούγονταν σε ολόκληρη τη γειτονιά.)



Ε, άκου τότε τις καμπάνες του Αγίου Μηνά από τον Ψαρογιώργη .






Way off topic, but you know my music hoarding disorder.


----------



## peacock (Mar 13, 2017)

Τους *animal hoarders* τους λέμε «συλλέκτες ζώων» ή σκέτο «συλλέκτες» όταν το αντικείμενο είναι γνωστό.


----------

